# coolant



## gsaver (Jun 17, 2006)

what will happen if I use regular coolant in my 97 2.8 12v cabriolet


----------



## GoldsteinLaw (Jun 14, 2011)

gsaver said:


> what will happen if I use regular coolant in my 97 2.8 12v cabriolet


Guess it depends on how long, there must be some benefits for using the right stuff but I was always told coolant is coolant and that technically u can even use water. Main difference with that is that water is not as efficient, hence why there are coolants.

But some cars just stay a bit cooler with certain coolants


----------



## Audia4212 (Jan 14, 2014)

VW/audis run very hot i alwayse use the red stuff just to be safe


----------



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

You can't mix the vw audi coolant with anything else, it will gum up and corrode the engine, if you want you can completely flush your cooling system and run the green stuff safely

Also running straight water is a horrible idea, coolant has corrosion inhibitors in it to prevent the inside of the motor from rotting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

riotbeast said:


> You can't mix the vw audi coolant with anything else, it will gum up and corrode the engine, if you want you can completely flush your cooling system and run the green stuff safely
> 
> Also running straight water is a horrible idea, coolant has corrosion inhibitors in it to prevent the inside of the motor from rotting
> 
> ...


This exactly.
I've seen an Audi with mixed coolant in it....it wasn't pretty.
The coolants gummed up to something resembling jello, and clogged a few of the coolant ports in the head.


----------

